# I.v charges in a physician office help!!!!!



## melerickid (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to know what i can charge if a patient that come in our office (physician office) that need a iv for dehydration. How do i charge all the supply for the iv.  I know we can charge to iv infusion up to 1 hour. But what else can i charge?


----------



## DGRAF (Jul 9, 2010)

You can also bill for the Saline, we use J7030 which is per 1000cc. If you infuse for more then one hour you bill 96361 each additional hour starting anything greater then 30 minutes beyond the hour.


----------

